# Dirk Nowitzki: MVP



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I will say Dirk Nowitzki is going to be the MVP this season

*Possible Candidates* 
Shaquille O'Neal
Tim Duncan
Dirk Nowitzki
Steve Nash
[strike]Allen Iverson 1
Kevin Garnett 2
Dwyane Wade 3
LeBron James 4
Amare Stoudemire 5[/strike]

1/2/4 = Disqualified for Team Record
3/5 = Disqualified for having a better MVP caliber player on their team

That brings us to

*Shaquille O'Neal* 








23 PPG (60% FG, 47% FT), 10.6 RPG, 2.8 APG, .47 SPG, 2.4 BPG
Has Dwyane Wade on his team

*Tim Duncan* 








20.9 PPG (50% FG, 33% 3PT, 67% FT), 11.4 RPG, 2.8 APG, .71 SPG, 2.68 BPG
Missed about 20 games

*Dirk Nowitzki* 








26.3 PPG (46% FG, 40% 3PT, 87% FT), 9.9 RPG, 3.1 APG, 1.26 SPG, 1.5 BPG
Suspect D?

*Steve Nash* 








15.9 PPG (51% FG, 43% 3PT, 89% FT), 3.3 RPG, 11.5 APG, 1 SPG, .07 BPG
Not good enough defense, very overrated

*Phoenix Suns:* 61-19
*San Antonio Spurs:* 59-21 
*Miami Heat:* 57-23
*Dallas Mavericks:* 56-24

Who do you think will be MVP and why? I will update this when any of those 4 players have games, and show their stats etc etc


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I am going to say Shaq....no one person can change a team around like Diesel...The man just demands attention on the court...You could put him on the Hawks and the Hawks are suddenly going to be in the playoffs...

But yeah Dirk has had a good seaon Theo....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, I know I look like an idiot, but who cares:

Right now, it's still Shaq. Sure, he has Dwyane Wade on his team, but he's improved Wade's game possibly more than Wade's own progress has. He's proven, as far as being the most dominant force in the game, he's led his team to 50+ wins, and he still isn't playing all that good on D. 

Shaq has made Keyon Dooling, a guy previously lucky to get a multiple year contract a solid backup. He's made Udonis Haslem one of the best young PFs in the game. The argument can, and is being made here that he's improved the overrall play of his team more than Dirk has. He shifted the balance of the *entire league*. Noone else has that ability. 

Dirk is great, but Shaq is the man. Plain and simple.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

How is Nash overrated as an MVP candidate this year? 

Nowitski suspect D, streaky shooter. Has Finley, Terry, Stackhouse, Howard, Daniels and others...I think that takes a little pressure of him offensively.

Dirk is one of my favorite players but he doesn't deserve the MVP this year and he won't win it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dickau for MVP people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cmon baby 5:00 am and Im drunk and Dickau is the only choice...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Dickau for MVP people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cmon baby 5:00 am and Im drunk and Dickau is the only choice...



Then it is settled. Dickau is the MVP.



As much as I would want to say Dirk I have to go with Shaq Diesel on this one. He has totally revamped the Heat and has improved Dwyane Wade miraculously. And he is the most dominating player in the league so that helps his status.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> How is Nash overrated as an MVP candidate this year?
> 
> Nowitski suspect D, streaky shooter. Has Finley, Terry, Stackhouse, Howard, Daniels and others...I think that takes a little pressure of him offensively.
> 
> Dirk is one of my favorite players but he doesn't deserve the MVP this year and he won't win it.


Dirk isn't a streaky shooter, and his defense isn't THAT bad. Seriously, how can you say that Dirk doesn't deserve the MVP because of suspect D, and good teammates when Nash doesn't even play D and has better teammate?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Dirk deserves the MVP a lot, but Shaq has probably got it locked up. How good would Miami be with out him. Dirk has so much talent around him that it will mess up his chances.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

theres this saying that Shaq is the Mvp every season. But Dirk is more deserving he took a mavs team and put him on his back.Everyone thought without NAsh he was gonna even be lower in scoring than last season but no he wroked on becoming a better shooter on recreating his own shoot.He worked at getting to the line he worked at moving his feet on defense he is more of a team player the lebron will ever be or Allen Iverson just ball hogs.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*It's going to be Shaq...just look at the difference from the Heat last year to the team this year? They lose Caron Butler, Lamar Odom, and Brian Grant, bring in Shaq, and their record improves by what, 20 games? *


----------



## banpeikun (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone that still thinks Dirk doesn't play D hasn't been watching his games this season! Just last night he sealed the win by deflecting Okur's would-be shot off his leg and out of bounds. That's a move he's gotten to do on a lot of players, and just part of his defensive improvement. Dirk for MVP!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

banpeikun said:


> Anyone that still thinks Dirk doesn't play D hasn't been watching his games this season! Just last night he sealed the win by deflecting Okur's would-be shot off his leg and out of bounds. That's a move he's gotten to do on a lot of players, and just part of his defensive improvement. Dirk for MVP!


I'll definately agree with this, Dirk's defense has been *good* this season. However, he's been stuck with the soft European image for make than likely a good few years. Dirk is not soft, and he's really stepped up his toughness since AJ got here. Case in point? Golden State Warriors game


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Great read here 

Dirk for MVP


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Dirk isn't a streaky shooter, and his defense isn't THAT bad. Seriously, how can you say that Dirk doesn't deserve the MVP because of suspect D, and good teammates when Nash doesn't even play D and has better teammate?


Nash plays D and he's average at best I'll admit. Since Nash joined the Suns they only have about....35 more wins so far this season! He's made the players on the team alot better and he's made the team great. To go along with 11.5 assists per game and a .506 fg percentage, which is remarkable for a PG, I'd say he's deserving. A case can definitely be made for Dirk as well, but a better case can be made for Nash. And to say Dirk has carried the team this year, just remember Nash is leading the youngest starting 5 in the league so he does his fair share of leading I'd say.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

How can you get disqualified for team record? Dirk is MVP? Look at his squad. There are other players that deserve it over him. Steve Nash? now look at HIS squad. He is a liability on defense. 

Tim Duncan? Hasn't he been injured? lol

I agree with Shaq and Iverson. Shaq has made a huge difference. Even tho is squad is better, hes made such a huge impact. As for Iverson...look at the numbers hes putting up. If they win the Atlantic, no doubt he should win MVP. 

Disqualified for team record? lol. The only reason this would happen is because a team doesn't make the play-offs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MVPlaya said:


> Dirk is MVP? Look at his squad. There are other players that deserve it over him.


name one.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Nash plays D and he's average at best I'll admit. Since Nash joined the Suns they only have about....35 more wins so far this season! He's made the players on the team alot better and he's made the team great. To go along with 11.5 assists per game and a .506 fg percentage, which is remarkable for a PG, I'd say he's deserving. A case can definitely be made for Dirk as well, but a better case can be made for Nash. And to say Dirk has carried the team this year, just remember* Nash is leading the youngest starting 5 in the league* so he does his fair share of leading I'd say.


You can argue that, but look at the talent of those young players. Those young players have experience. When you say they young it sounds like you inferrin that they are bad players. The players he "leads" are good players...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> name one.


Shaq

while I'm at it I'll name two more...Duncan and Nash


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

MVPlaya said:


> You can argue that, but look at the talent of those young players. Those young players have experience. When you say they young it sounds like you inferrin that they are bad players. The players he "leads" are good players...


No doubt they are good players. But Nash has certainly got the most out of them. And yeah you can attribute the maturity of young talents like Amare and JJ to some of Phoenix's turnaround this season, but Nash certainly has alot to do with it.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> name one.


 I don't think you read the whole post.

I don't think Duncan deserves it because his injury. And as for Nash, he does deserve it more than Dirk.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> No doubt they are good players. But Nash has certainly got the most out of them. And yeah you can attribute the maturity of young talents like Amare and JJ to some of Phoenix's turnaround this season, but Nash certainly has alot to do with it.


 Yeah, Nash does have a lot to do with it. Thats real. He has a great squad...Amare...Q..Marion...JJ...it's an amazing squad.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MVPlaya said:


> I don't think you read the whole post.
> 
> I don't think Duncan deserves it because his injury. And as for Nash, he does deserve it more than Dirk.


sorry, i guess i misunderstood. when you said "Look at his squad. There are other players that deserve it over him," i thought you were saying that there were other players on the mavs that deserved it over him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How can one be Most Valuable Player if his team is struggling, if he was really so valuable then his team wouldn't be battling so much

Philly are barely in the playoffs, they're just over .500


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> How can one be Most Valuable Player if his team is struggling, if he was really so valuable then his team wouldn't be battling so much
> 
> Philly are barely in the playoffs, they're just over .500


 Yeah, the question then is "valuable to what?" How valuable can you be to a team that's losing anyway? Value should imply you're getting somewhere with the valued object, hence the "valubility" of it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Nash plays D and he's average at best I'll admit. Since Nash joined the Suns they only have about....35 more wins so far this season! He's made the players on the team alot better and he's made the team great.


I'm not going to argue he's made them better, but his value is overrated in that aspect. Sure, the Suns have a lot more wins, etc. this year, but two things should be taken into consideration that I never hear: the reason for the Suns' problems last year, and Quentin Richardson's signing. 

The Suns could've been a pretty good team last year, but injuries, namely to Stoudemire derailed them. They had a slow start, then they started to pick it up, then their was the Marbury trade, and Stoudemire's initial injury. He was never healthy again last season, and overrall, the Suns were just stymied after that deal. They had no PG whatsoever. 

If you bring in any starting caliber PG, the Suns are a playoff team this season, with the team around him. No, they probably don't have this many wins at this point, but the difference isn't as much as Dallas without Nowitzki, Miami without Shaq, and I can name more worthy. Nash has made them great, but any solid PG could've make them good. What's easier to make a 50 win team out of, the Suns' starting 5 without Nash, or the Heat's without Shaq? Easy answer. Nash's value to that team is overstated. 

And you can try the "look at their record without Nash this season" argument, but people overlook the fact that their backup was out too. They were down to their third option. The fact of the matter is, Nash is getting too much credit by people who aren't properly analyzing the Suns' situation.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade's line without Shaq today: 5 points, 1 assist, 1 rebound, 1-6 shooting. The heat scored 72 points, and shot 34%.

Will that rest the "Shaq needs Wade more/just as much as Wade needs Shaq" talk? It's Shaq's award.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

He's on pace to have the most assists per game since Stockton and the best FG% for a PG since Magic. The Suns also have the best record in the league as we speak. I understand that you can't contribute all the Suns turnaround this year to Nash but those are MVP type numbers regardless IMO.

And there's a difference between the Suns being a low seed playoff team this year with an average PG and a 60+ win team with Nash. 

I still think Shaq deserves the MVP over Nash but his value isn't overrated. Put an avergae PF on the Mavericks instead of Dirk and they would still be a 50+ team win. So that argument is flawed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> He's on pace to have the most assists per game since Stockton and the best FG% for a PG since Magic. The Suns also have the best record in the league as we speak. *I understand that you can't contribute all the Suns turnaround this year to Nash* but those are MVP type numbers regardless IMO.


That's all I wanted you to understand. And if you want to talk just MVP type numbers, then that brings Garnett, Mcgrady, Lebron, Kobe, it brings a lot of people generally out of the discussion back into it. Numbers aren't it. 




> And there's a difference between the Suns being a low seed playoff team this year with an average PG and a 60+ win team with Nash.


But what's the difference between the Heat with and without Shaq? The Heat are talking about drafting Bogut. 



> *I still think Shaq deserves the MVP over Nash* but his value isn't overrated.


While, I guess we're disagreeing on something pretty petty then. 



> Put an avergae PF on the Mavericks instead of Dirk and they would still be a 50+ team win. So that argument is flawed.


No, we wouldn't be. Dirk is entering that O'neal, Garnett, Duncan territory as far as being the indispensable part. 

I didn't mention Dirk anywhere. Regardless, that argument isn't flawed in any way. It's true. I'm noting that Phoenix without Nash is a playoff team, while Miami without Shaq isn't close.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> And if you want to talk just MVP type numbers, then that brings Garnett, Mcgrady, Lebron, Kobe, it brings a lot of people generally out of the discussion back into it. Numbers aren't it.


To be an MVP you need to have the numbers and success with your team. Nash has those so that's the difference



> No, we wouldn't be. Dirk is entering that O'neal, Garnett, Duncan territory as far as being the indispensable part.


Thats a matter of opinion. Without Dirk and an average PF instead Dallas would still be in the playoffs without question IMO.


Both guys are deserving of recognition and it's pretty cool to see old best friends both in the running for MVP. I think we both agree that Shaq is the front runner for MVP anyways.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Wade's line without Shaq today: 5 points, 1 assist, 1 rebound, 1-6 shooting. The heat scored 72 points, and shot 34%.
> 
> Will that rest the "Shaq needs Wade more/just as much as Wade needs Shaq" talk? It's Shaq's award.


Everybody has off games, Wade was averaging something like 30/7/6 without Shaq, leading his team to 4-3

(Along the lines of that)


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I really hope Nowicki wins it, but I think Shaq and Nash have better chances.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Both Shaq and Steve Nash have come to and remolded average teams into top teams in their respected conferences. I think Shaq has the slight advantage over Nash because he doesn't have as much support as Nash and there is a very noticeable difference between Heat with Shaq as apposed to Heat without him. The difference is not as much with Nash, so that's why I'm picking Shaq.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Everyone thought that the Mavericks were going to be terrible this season without Steve Nash. Except Dirk's taken this team, put it on his back and carried it to the 4th seed.

Personally, I don't think Shaq should win it because he had Dwyane Wade and because he never (?) won it whilst always leading the Lakers to the top with Kobe. 

Put Mike Bibby in place of Steve Nash, and they still win their division.

Also, if it was KG leading this team to the 4th seed with the same roster and same stats then you know he would be getting it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Personally, I don't think Shaq should win it because he had Dwyane Wade and because he never (?) won it whilst always leading the Lakers to the top with Kobe.


The exact reason I posted that Dwyane only had 5 points is to calm that notion that "Shaq has Wade." I gurantee you if Wade was out, Shaq would have *at least* 5 points. Wade and the whole team was in a funk, and that was because their foundation, Shaq, wasn't around.

Theo, the first time Dirk was out, and we played horrible, you said that proves how valuable to us he is. Shaq is out one game, Wade scores 5, and you say it's just a bad game?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> The exact reason I posted that Dwyane only had 5 points is to calm that notion that "Shaq has Wade." I gurantee you if Wade was out, Shaq would have *at least* 5 points. Wade and the whole team was in a funk, and that was because their foundation, Shaq, wasn't around.


Well of course if the most dominant player ever (arguable) is out and you replace him with *Michael Doleac *then it will be a bit of a struggle. Dwyane averaged something like 30/7/6 without Shaq in the previous games



> Theo, the first time Dirk was out, and we played horrible, you said that proves how valuable to us he is. Shaq is out one game, Wade scores 5, and you say it's just a bad game?


Your asking me to remember that far back? I don't even remember what I ate for breakfast (actually I do, it was toast, quite nice actually) but you get the point. Obviously it's important, but don't put all your eggs in one basket*



* does that even make sense? Argh


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Well of course if the most dominant player ever (arguable) is out and you replace him with *Michael Doleac *then it will be a bit of a struggle. Dwyane averaged something like 30/7/6 without Shaq in the previous games


You kind of made my point for me. Shaq's loss to the Heat is more substantial than anyone else's to their teams, because he's the most dominant player in the league (And he's actually earning that title this year), hence he's the most valuable player this season. His loss turned a 50 win, title contending team into a team that shot under 40%, where his "partner" scored just 5 points. Shaq just proved his case without playing.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Personally, I don't think Shaq should win it because he had Dwyane Wade and because he never (?) won it whilst always leading the Lakers to the top with Kobe.


Shaq won the MVP in the 99-00 season when had Kobe. And you act like Dirk doesn't have anyone to help him, when in fact the whole Dallas team is stacked with talent from top to bottom.





> Put Mike Bibby in place of Steve Nash, and they still win their division.


That's completely irrevelent and pointless. So what? Put Jermaine O'Neil in place of Nowitski. Their still 2nd in their division. Does that make Dirk not MVP worthy? I don't think so.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Shaq won the MVP in the 99-00 season when had Kobe. And you act like Dirk doesn't have anyone to help him, when in fact the whole Dallas team is stacked with talent from top to bottom.


 Oh okay, learn something new everyday. Was Kobe an established star then?. Dallas doesn't even have another All-Star on their squad, their next best is an old and washed up Michael Finley




> That's completely irrevelent and pointless. So what? Put Jermaine O'Neil in place of Nowitski. Their still 2nd in their division. Does that make Dirk not MVP worthy? I don't think so.


And then Jermaine O'Neal would be considered for MVP. The whole point is that Mike Bibby is clearly inferior yet you don't need to be an MVP to lead that Phoenix squad to a high w/l ratio. Steve Nash really hasn't become that magically better than last season, he's just getting more assists this season..and was he an MVP candidate last season? Nope


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I think he was averaging about 21 points per game then. He was fairly established by that time as one of the stars in the league.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dirk Nowitzki* 








Mavericks 110 Grizzlies 89
19 points (6-13 FG, 7-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 turnover, 3 blocks -- 32 minutes

*Steve Nash* 








Suns 108 Lakers 97
15 points (6-12 FG, 3-4 3PT), 7 rebounds, 16 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers -- 40 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Steve Nash* 








Suns 99 Hornets 85
6 points (3-11 FG, 0-2 3PT), 3 rebounds, 13 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers -- 36 minutes


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

i want to say that i think dirk should win it but ima have to go with shaq
i dont think dirk will get it because for half the year or more the media was puttin out that he could still not play any defense

nash has 2 other all star level players in staudimire and marion and another 2 that could probably make it if they were called upon 2 do more
shaq has made udonis haslem and damon jones into perfect compliments when they probably should be journey men so ima have to go with shaq


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

wish dirk could made it~~~
c'mon dirk~~
today 31 pts ~~good boi which worth a big kiss


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Its gotta be the Daddy. When it comes to pure valuability, no one is even close. He can't win it every year, of course, but you have to look for reasons NOT to give it to him every year. Nash is the 2nd guy, and could win it as well, and in fact may have if Shaq hadn't switched teams. But w/ Shaq going from the Lake Show to the Heat its just brought so much more attention to what he does out there for the team. Its his year, and deservedly so.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dirk Nowitzki* 








Dallas 95 Seattle 90
31 points (11-16 FG, 9-10 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 turnover, 1 steal-- 36 minutes

*Tim Duncan*








Spurs 91 Jazz 93
20 points (6-7 FG, 5-8 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assists, 1 block, 1 turnover -- 20 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Shaquille O'Neal*








76ers 126 Heat 119
13 points (5-9 FG, 3-11 FT), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, *9* turnovers -- 35 minutes​


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Theo, do you think Nowitzki *will* win the MVP? If so, how about a friendly wager?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nowitzki _deserves _MVP, but for some reason I don't think he will receive it. The media/voters seem to still have that "soft Euro" reputation on Nowitzki, which is far from the truth. He has something like 6 technicals since AJ took over, but I'm not saying they make you tough -- I just don't think he's gone out of his way to get the technicals. He's got the _If you shove, I shove back_ quote in his head IMO

Depending on what the details are, I'll make a bet...

I'd be more inclined to do it if it was, say, Nowitzki for All-NBA 1st Team over Garnett..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I was just looking to win an easy bet, I'd bet about anything that Dirk won't win it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, you would have to choose a certain player who you think will win -- to make the bet even

And if neither wins, we call it even


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm about 99% sure Shaq will win. Not sure what kind of bet you want, but I'm up for pretty much anything.


If you agree that Shaq will probably win, we could go for which player will finish the highest besides Shaq, I'd pick Nash in that case.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm liking your last idea, 10,000 uCash point bet? Because I may need to give up my signature/avatar for a deal that I will make soon


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sounds good. Hopefully I'll be able to build up enough cash by that point, doubt I'll need it though . And just for clarification, it's total points in the MVP voting, not 1st place votes. I think we got a deal.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Aight, hopefully I don't give away too many points and I earn them


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> theres this saying that Shaq is the Mvp every season. But Dirk is more deserving he took a mavs team and put him on his back.Everyone thought without NAsh he was gonna even be lower in scoring than last season but no he wroked on becoming a better shooter on recreating his own shoot.He worked at getting to the line he worked at moving his feet on defense he is more of a team player the lebron will ever be or Allen Iverson just ball hogs.



Good point. And this goes to Nash as well. Did you predict that Suns will be in the playoffs and being #1 spot at that??? Hell no. Dirk and Nash have all performed MUCH BETTER than 99% of the people have imagined. I have a feeling both of them will be on the First Team. 

Don't trash Nash just because he has terrible D. Nash brings more than just "defense" or "offense". That's too insulting to describe what Nash has brought to Suns this year. Nash brought leadership (which Marbury failed to deliver, mind you), consistency and a record-breaking year for Suns. What more do you want? 

In terms of defense, Suns' biggest problem isn't Nash's defense. It's our inability to box out. This goes to Amare most of the time. We got killed on our defensive boards not because the guy that Nash is guarding killed us. If that's the case, JJ should be blamed most of the time since he guards most shooting guards. 

Anyway, Dirk is excellent and I would love to see either Dirk and Nash win it. Something tells me Nash has a better chance than Dirk just because Suns may finish at #1. Although we all know how much the media loves Shaq... especially because of Laker drama.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Dan Patrick makes me Sick*

No Offnse to you Iverson lovers and apologists but he has no buisness In the Mvp top 3 race. How can you put Iverson over Dirk, I dont have a problem with him putting Shaw in front of Nowitzki but that East coast biased really sucks. If not at least 3rd for Dirk I would put him in 2nd. This would be mine I know you are going to disagree but here is mine.

1. Shaq
2. Dirk Nowitzki
3. Steve Nash


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dan Patrick makes me Sick*

Post this is in the MVP thread


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Vote for Dirk for MVP








*Ray Allen, Seattle SuperSonics*
Mr. Dependable, Allen’s putting up his typical stat line (23.7 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 3.7 apg) while leading one of the NBA’s most surprising teams. 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"> <tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody> </table> 







*Tim Duncan, San Antonio Spurs*
In leading the Spurs to the league’s second-best record, Duncan (20.8 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.7 bpg) could garner his third Maurice Podoloff Trophy in four years. 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*Kevin Garnett, Minnesota Timberwolves*
Last year’s MVP leads all players in efficiency rating in addition to ranking in the top 20 in 30 other statistical categories. Garnett’s averaging 22.4 ppg, 13.8 rpg, 5.7 apg, 1.5 spg and 1.4 bpg. 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*Allen Iverson, Philadelphia 76ers*
This year’s likely scoring champ (30.6) could become the first player ever to finish in top five in points, assists and steals per game in the same season. Only Jerry West, Nate Archibald, Michael Jordan and Oscar Robertson have averaged 30-plus points and seven-plus assists in a campaign. 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*LeBron James, Cleveland Cavaliers*
Only four other players – Oscar Robertson, John Havlicek, Larry Bird and Michael Jordan – have ever averaged 25-plus points, seven-plus rebounds and seven-plus assists for an entire season. <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*Tracy McGrady, Houston Rockets*
The 13 points McGrady (25.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 5.7 apg) scored in the final 35 seconds of Houston's single-point win over San Antonio Dec. 9 was one for the ages. <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*Steve Nash, Phoenix Suns*
Phoenix was one game out of last place in the Pacific Division in 2003-04. Nash (15.8 ppg, 11.5, 3rd in double-doubles) steps onto the scene and the Suns suddenly have the league’s best record. 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*Dirk Nowitzki, Dallas Mavericks*
In addition to answering your questions, Dirk is averaging career-highs in scoring (26.3 ppg), rebounding (9.9 rpg), assists (3.1 apg) and blocks (1.6 bpg) this season. 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*Shaquille O'Neal, Miami Heat*
The only stat you need to know is that Miami has already won 14 games more than last season and the L.A. Lakers 22 less. 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr> </tr> </tbody></table> 









*Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat*
You’ve got to throw Wade into the MVP discussion with numbers like his – 24.5 ppg, 6.9 apg, 5.2 rpg, 1.6 spg and 1.1 bpg.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Dan Patrick makes me Sick*

Merge it, mod.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Shaquille O'Neal*








Celtics 101 Heat 99
34 points (12-16 FG, 10-20 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 1 turnovers -- 33 minutes

*Tim Duncan*








Spurs 97 Grizzlies 75
11 points (3-11 FG, 5-5 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block -- 23 minutes

*Steve Nash*








Phoenix 116 Sacramento 98
4 points (2-3 FG), 6 rebounds, 11 assists, 3 turnovers -- 27 minutes​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Shaquille O'Neal*​ 







Miami 84 Pacers 80
11 points (5-9 FG, 1-3 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 assists, 1 block, 1 turnovers -- 17 minutes


*Dirk Nowitzki








*​ Mavericks 114 Lakers 112
24 points (6-13, 12-14 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 turnovers, 4 steals, 3 blocks -- 38 minutes​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shaquille O'Neal returns from injury and the Heat lose two straight, then he leaves at the end of the 1st half against the Pacers and Heat end up winning

:angel:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*As much as I want to see Dirk win MVP, I wouldn't put my money on it. He definitly deserves it, but they just aren't going to give the MVP to a Maverick. The Mavs haven't been hyped at all this season (until recently), so Dirk's and the Mavericks accomplishments during the bulk of the season has been overlooked. Guys like Nash, Shaq, and Duncan have been hyped all season long, which will only increse their odds of winning it.*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If it means anything, Dirk himself just said Nash was MVP. 

I disagree with him, but what do you expect from a humble guy like Dirk when his best friend is in the race?


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

How bout TMAC for MVP..look at what he has done to the Rockets..We actually score points in bunches now.lol :mob:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

one thing that isnt right why is Lebron in the mvp race but not Tmac my top 4 are like this.

1. Nash
2. Dirk
3. Shaq
4. Tmac


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe Dirk is a legit challenger for MVP...Apparently TV analysist dont give enough credit were credit is due.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

I don't see how he can possibly finish worse than third and frankly, will be disappointed if he's not second. It seems to me, as a big NBA fan (though not so much of any particular team) self-evident, like one doesn't even have to make a big argument for him. I mean, if one looks at the candidates, who else is there? Though you can make a reasonably convincing case for Shaq (sorry), everyone else has at least one negative. Dirk has no weaknesses on his MVP resume. Hope the sportswriters, broadcasters see it too.


----------



## Badda Dan (Apr 25, 2005)

Dirk is my choice for mvp.........


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

When do they announce the awards?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That what I was wondering. I guess they will do it in the week.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Well, Season MVP is the only MVP award Dirk is going to be able to win this season. Barring a huge turnaround, Playoff MVP is un-attainable.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, if he can get the Mavs to win the series then maybe he can get it. But he started off bad.


----------



## green14552 (Apr 27, 2005)

Shaq will win it, it's not even worth discussing.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Shaq might win it, but this man deserves it....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I am unstickying this, to make way for another sticky


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0506sunsmvp0506.html
Theo, you better get saving up. Looks like Nash might even win the MVP (that would be a complete f'in joke), and will definately be in the top 2. 10,000 points baby! :biggrin:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

(There are none of this item left)

I have the 10k ready


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Oh, you got it in your bank or whatever?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

So...do you know how to give them to me? I don't know how to work any of this type of stuff. :whoknows:


btw, still can't believe Nash won it. I though Shaq was a lock and Dirk and Nash were pretty even for 2nd. Oh well.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, you press (Donate) under your post count and I give the points to you

Yeh, it was a bit of a travesty IMO


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

socco said:


> So...do you know how to give them to me? I don't know how to work any of this type of stuff. :whoknows:
> 
> 
> btw, still can't believe Nash won it. I though Shaq was a lock and Dirk and Nash were pretty even for 2nd. Oh well.


IMO, Shaq lost it during the last month of the season. He was hurt and the Heat struggled. Nash played injured, and Suns gets the best record in the leauge.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

So, you gonna fork over them points Theo?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Umm....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Done


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

:greatjob:


----------

